

Act Like Number One - flashgordon
http://www.gobignetwork.com/wil/2009/4/14/act-like-number-one/10282/view.aspx

======
bonsaitree
Ooookay. Riiight. So, in other words, be #1...by your own metrics. Good luck
with that one the minute you have contact with the press, wish to have a PR
firm put together a media package, seek outside financing, and/or a GAAP
"goodwill" valuation.

Market the crap out of your brand, but do so by focusing on genuine value
delivery to the customer. Highlighting genuine cost/time savings, and/or
revenue generation, and/or customer growth is cake using generally accepted
industry practices. If you can't do that, I seriously question the viability
of your business model.

Only Sabermetricians or marketing consultancies (read billable hours) such as
Nielsen, care about nano-market-segmentation rankings.

------
JacobAldridge
This is very much about market Positioning, which is an important strategy
(and generally one of the 3 priorities I recommend for a start-up business).
See <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Positioning_(marketing)>

What it fails to take into account is that sometimes you don't have to be #1.
The classic example is Avis car rentals, who proudly displayed that they were
#2 with the slogan "No 2, we try harder".

You don't have to be #1 to be remembered (though being in the top 3 is
useful). My advice is that you're better off being #3 in a big category, than
#1 in something you had to invent.

------
delano
Be a good person.

